# Red in Black and White



## Dean_Gretsch (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## davidharmier60 (Nov 23, 2017)

Nice!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## zombiesniper (Nov 23, 2017)

Great shot.

I was fearing a selective colour shot. lol


----------



## Donde (Nov 24, 2017)

Pegged him nicely


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Nov 24, 2017)

davidharmier60 said:


> Nice!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk





zombiesniper said:


> Great shot.
> 
> I was fearing a selective colour shot. lol





Donde said:


> Pegged him nicely



Thanks all! We don't have a lot of variety to choose from right now.


----------



## ronlane (Nov 24, 2017)

Nicely captured and converted. Red looks a little sleepy.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Nov 24, 2017)

ronlane said:


> Nicely captured and converted. Red looks a little sleepy.



Thanks. I had some shots of Red with eyes closed.


----------



## Havana (Nov 24, 2017)

Excellent image Dean.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Nov 24, 2017)

Havana said:


> Excellent image Dean.



Thank you. Red must like the perch. Red was eating a black walnut there today.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Nov 24, 2017)

I like the sleepy squirrel and the sunlight hitting the furry tail. The next one is nicely done too - your little friend came and posed for you again!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Nov 24, 2017)

Thank you. For some reason, red squirrels are very different from grey ones. Not only are they smaller, but they are very vocal. They will chatter and send a warning when you get close even if it draws your attention to them. A grey will usually play hide and seek, keeping a tree between you and them. Reds aren't quite as numerous here as greys, so for that reason, I tend to look for them more and have come to notice where they frequent.


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 24, 2017)

Nice little happy, sleepy squirrel.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Nov 24, 2017)

Plenty of gray squirrels here but I don't think I've seen red ones. There are white ones in the area, saw one in the backyard the other day for the first time in awhile. It knew as soon as I was going to get a camera...


----------



## benhasajeep (Nov 24, 2017)

Good shot.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Nov 24, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> Nice little happy, sleepy squirrel.



Thanks JC!



vintagesnaps said:


> Plenty of gray squirrels here but I don't think I've seen red ones. There are white ones in the area, saw one in the backyard the other day for the first time in awhile. It knew as soon as I was going to get a camera...


Many species of birds take off as soon as I lift the camera 


benhasajeep said:


> Good shot.


Thank you!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Nov 27, 2017)

@vintagesnaps  Little Red was back this morning but perched on a rock about 10 feet from the other place I had been seeing him/her. Since you said you had not seen red squirrels, I thought I would show you their color.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Nov 27, 2017)

Cute little things. No, here it's gray ones, much longer tails and quite annoying sometimes! lol I like the elusive white one(s). 

You got some really nice pictures, the last one really shows the red in the tail where the sun is hitting it.


----------



## goooner (Nov 27, 2017)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Nov 27, 2017)

vintagesnaps said:


> Cute little things. No, here it's gray ones, much longer tails and quite annoying sometimes! lol I like the elusive white one(s).
> 
> You got some really nice pictures, the last one really shows the red in the tail where the sun is hitting it.





goooner said:


> Very nice indeed.



Thank you both very much.


----------

